# Name The Game Fun



## 64K (Apr 7, 2021)

_"Learn to overcome the crass demands of flesh and bone, for they warp the matrix through which we perceive the world. Extend your awareness outward, beyond the self of body, to embrace the self of group and the self of humanity. The goals of the group and the greater race are transcendent, and to embrace them is to achieve enlightenment.

It is every citizen's final duty to go into the tanks and become one with all the people."_






What game is this? Can you name it?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2021)

Alpha Centauri.

My turn, staying in theme








64K said:


> This thread is open to any who want to enter a forgotten game.
> 
> Name the Game?
> 
> View attachment 195648



I know it, but I'm gonna stfu before this becomes a two man show


----------



## 64K (Apr 7, 2021)

This thread is open to any who want to enter a forgotten game.

Name the Game?







Vayra86 said:


> Alpha Centauri.
> 
> My turn, staying in theme
> 
> ...



If you are scared then say you are scared. This is a safe zone here.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2021)

Name the game


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Name the game
> 
> View attachment 195649



SUPAPLEX 
So, you're ancient too, I see


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2021)

Name the game...


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2021)

64K said:


> This thread is open to any who want to enter a forgotten game.
> 
> Name the Game?
> 
> ...


Unreal


----------



## 64K (Apr 7, 2021)

Name it:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 7, 2021)

64K said:


> Name it:
> 
> View attachment 195660


FEAR - not sure if the original or one of the expansions.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 7, 2021)

64K said:


> Name it:
> 
> View attachment 195660


Is that F.E.A.R?

We should make it so that the person who get the last posting correct gets to post the next game.

My turn.  Hint, when they finally put audio into the game he was played by a Star Trek captain


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 7, 2021)

And yes - I'am old too ;-)


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 7, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> And yes - I'am old too ;-)
> 
> View attachment 195664


Ascendancy?


----------



## R00kie (Apr 7, 2021)

Name this one:


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 7, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> Ascendancy?



Yes - first game I bought in 1995 - and my first PC in 1987 (80286 12 or 16MHz with 2 MB memory, a 5 1/4" floppydisk (180-360 KB) and a 10 MB HDD)


----------



## 64K (Apr 7, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> FEAR - not sure if the original or one of the expansions.


  Yes F.E.A.R. probably one of the best AI games ever made.


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 7, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Name this one:
> View attachment 195665


stronghold, simple

@Splinterdog - wild guess --- Daikatana?


----------



## 64K (Apr 7, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> Is that F.E.A.R?
> 
> We should make it so that the person who get the last posting correct gets to post the next game.
> 
> My turn.  Hint, when they finally put audio into the game he was played by a Star Trek captain



Yes it was F.E.A.R. 

Probably one of the best games considering AI


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 7, 2021)

64K said:


> Yes it was F.E.A.R.
> 
> Probably one of the best games considering AI


I enjoyed and it


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> View attachment 195666


Is this quake?


----------



## Night (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 7, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Alpha Centauri.
> 
> My turn, staying in theme
> 
> ...


Surviving Mars



Splinterdog said:


> View attachment 195666


Ascent 1?

ok  try this...


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 7, 2021)

Night said:


> View attachment 195686


Cap'n Claws


----------



## Night (Apr 7, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Cap'n Claws


Yeah, it's Captain Claw, 1997. Played the hell out of it for years, I think I even had it running on Windows 7 some years ago.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 7, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> View attachment 195681


Golden Axe or maybe Golden Axe II - had the games for my Sega Genesis.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 7, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> View attachment 195681
> 
> Is this quake?


That is Golden Axe!
Can I join the game of games? When I took it up in the retro thread a good while ago nobody wanted to play 

Sooo... What's my game?


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 7, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ascent 1?


Close, but no cigar


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 7, 2021)

I remember a late night at a friend's house waiting for a turn to play this one.  The digitized speech was mind-blowing at the time.  Yes, I'm old.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> And yes - I'am old too ;-)
> 
> View attachment 195664



Oh man, the memories. My first 4X without knowing I played one.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Surviving Mars


Disco



Splinterdog said:


> View attachment 195666



OMG this one is going to come to me at probably some ultra weird moment, like in the shower tomorrow morning or while taking a dump. But not now  But I know it! Damn you!


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> That is Golden Axe!
> Can I join the game of games? When I took it up in the retro thread a good while ago nobody wanted to play
> 
> Sooo... What's my game?
> View attachment 195691


Battlefront 2

How about this one


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 7, 2021)

This one?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to play this when I was young (in black and white).....


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I used to play this when I was young (in black and white).....
> 
> View attachment 195711



Ah yes!  River Raid!  I miss the old Activison.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> That is Golden Axe!
> Can I join the game of games? When I took it up in the retro thread a good while ago nobody wanted to play
> 
> Sooo... What's my game?
> View attachment 195691





neatfeatguy said:


> Golden Axe or maybe Golden Axe II - had the games for my Sega Genesis.


yes and yes, great game btw


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> This one?



I really need to know. I played this.  No idea.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 195714


Litil Divil, ain't it?

Game on!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Litil Divil, ain't it?
> 
> Game on!
> View attachment 195731


Easy one: Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


>




no one got it yet?
must've gotten missed cuz it isn't that tough


----------



## r.h.p (Apr 8, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Alpha Centauri.
> 
> My turn, staying in theme
> 
> ...


surviving mars


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 8, 2021)

64K said:


> This thread is open to any who want to enter a forgotten game.
> 
> Name the Game?
> 
> ...


Unreal return to napali.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Easy one: Beyond Good and Evil.



That was a mostly overlooked but really good game.








Can you name it?


----------



## basco (Apr 8, 2021)

RTCW my game of all time

jbod is it the surge ?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

It seems no one here has/had a CDi-player....


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> This one?



Netstorm! An in many regards amazing game with an absolutely killer theme, and I wanted to play it and be good at it so bad ... but I thoroughly sucked at it. I really tried, but I couldn't get good at it. I still think about that game sometimes, mostly because of the great theme.

And you guys are really old.

Full title Netstorm: Islands at War iirc.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 8, 2021)

Frick said:


> And you guys are really old.


It's good to see so many friendly dinosaurs in here 


Alright, back on topic...


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> It's good to see so many friendly dinosaurs in here
> View attachment 195789



57 here but I'm still young at heart. Besides occasional arcade games I started gaming in 1980 and I have been ever since off an on do to life getting in the way.  I will no doubt be gaming until I am no longer able to.

There are some great older games out there that new gamers have probably never heard of.







Can you name it?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> It's good to see so many friendly dinosaurs in here
> View attachment 195789
> 
> Alright, back on topic...
> View attachment 195787


you may want to rename the picture file to make it harder for us.

Bioshock



64K said:


> 57 here but I'm still young at heart. Besides occasional arcade games I started gaming in 1980 and I have been ever since off an on do to life getting in the way.  I will no doubt be gaming until I am no longer able to.
> 
> There are some great older games out there that new gamers have probably never heard of.
> 
> ...


Fallout 2


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> you may want to rename the picture file to make it harder for us.
> 
> Bioshock


Whoops, thought I had them renamed 
Another one:







64K said:


> 57 here but I'm still young at heart. Besides occasional arcade games I started gaming in 1980 and I have been ever since off an on do to life getting in the way.  I will no doubt be gaming until I am no longer able to.
> 
> There are some great older games out there that new gamers have probably never heard of.


I'm 43 myself. Happy to have played the great DOS classics when they came out, and experienced the 3D revolution first hand in the mid-90s


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

It's funny that people associate gaming with kids but the majority are actually adults. Twice I have run across people on gaming forums that were in their 70s and had been gaming for decades. Never got burnt out on gaming. The trick (for me) is to never force myself to finish a game when I'm not in the mood for it. I put some aside and go back later to finish them. In some rare cases I never go back and finish them.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

Because when most of us were kids, the only fun grown ups had then was fishing, hunting or going to war.  That was about it.  We had Atari's, NES and other pixels on a screen we can blow up.  Now video games are just "Press O to win" concept *cough*FFXV*Cough* and that I find for kids.  Even puzzles in modern games suck.  Remember games like Mist series or Harvester and the like?

I guess only quick time game I can really think of that I played a lot was Dragons Lair.

Can anyone guess?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

basco said:


> jbod is it the surge ?


if this means me, no it is not


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Because when most of us were kids, the only fun grown ups had then was fishing, hunting or going to war.  That was about it.  We had Atari's, NES and other pixels on a screen we can blow up.  Now video games are just "Press O to win" concept *cough*FFXV*Cough* and that I find for kids.  Even puzzles in modern games suck.  Remember games like Mist series or Harvester and the like?
> 
> I guess only quick time game I can really think of that I played a lot was Dragons Lair.
> 
> ...


core something


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> core something


close.


----------



## Vario (Apr 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 195661


Chrome hounds?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> We had Atari's, NES


We had MSX Home computer and later I bought myself a *CDi Player *in the 90s, it seems no one here on the forum has ever owned one...
Also my first internet experience was in the 90s via the internet connection set for the CDi player! (DialUp)



QuietBob said:


> I'm 43 myself.


Ha! I'm 43 as well..


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

Frick said:


> Netstorm! An in many regards amazing game with an absolutely killer theme, and I wanted to play it and be good at it so bad ... but I thoroughly sucked at it. I really tried, but I couldn't get good at it. I still think about that game sometimes, mostly because of the great theme.
> 
> And you guys are really old.
> 
> Full title Netstorm: Islands at War iirc.


Played it first on an aging 486DX2 66MHz.  Not the best experience, but since it was turn based and it still ran like 7-8fps, it was beautiful and challenging.  Oldies but greaties, just like our games.

The uber-soldat fight in RTCW was terrifying, still remember it to this day.  Somehow, the Wolfenstein reboots don't capture that same fear... maybe it's the desensitization from frequent uber encounters, due to uber enemies being common.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Remember games like Mist



Loved the game, I have it on CDi !


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

What's this one?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Whoops, thought I had them renamed
> Another one:
> View attachment 195795
> 
> ...



Is that Postal series?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> We had MSX Home computer and later I bought myself a *CDi Player *in the 90s, it seems no one here on the forum has ever owned one...
> Also my first internet experience was in the 90s via the internet connection set for the CDi player! (DialUp)
> 
> 
> Ha! I'm 43 as well..


CDi was expensive here.  I remember it, but I have only ever seen it in magazines.  I also remember a kid at school who had one saying it was hot garbage.

We at my household wasn't all that babied.  A NES was probably best Xmas gift we got and it was a whole family present.  Before and after till up to 93, we had a TR-80 from Radio Shack.  Once I got a Win 93 machine, I almost crapped my pants (probably did) over the amazing capabilities of a desktop. 

Still no full answer on my game pic yet.


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

And this one?


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 8, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ascent 1?


Hint: it recently had a remaster


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> CDi was expensive here.  I remember it, but I have only ever seen it in magazines.  I also remember a kid at school who had one saying it was hot garbage.
> 
> We at my household wasn't all that babied.  A NES was probably best Xmas gift we got and it was a whole family present.  Before and after till up to 93, we had a TR-80 from Radio Shack.  Once I got a Win 93 machine, I almost crapped my pants (probably did) over the amazing capabilities of a desktop.
> 
> Still no full answer on my game pic yet.



I still have my CDi player with many games and movies, I have bought some games on Steam that I had on CDi but they look like shit on PC!!
Pixelated and low quality, it looked much better with CDi on TV.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm pretty sure you recognize my favourite series


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Remember games like Mist series or Harvester and the like?


Harvester! Now that was one seriously twisted game. Played it as an adult and yet was surprised how deviant it was. Liked it nonetheless


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty sure you recognize my favourite series
> 
> View attachment 195809


is this the remake on the PC or Gamecube version?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> is this the remake on the PC or Gamecube version?


No idea, just grabbed the pic from Google search


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 8, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Is that Postal series?


No, it's an adventure game.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> And this one?
> View attachment 195808


Azrael's Tear



Chloe Price said:


> No idea, just grabbed the pic from Google search


I played every version of the game.  My sister bought the first version on PS1 but when she moved out, I purchased the Directors Cut (lol) and then every other resident evil.  Then ended up getting the HD remake on Game Cube.  I was amazed by the Boob Jiggle Physics on Jill.

I even played Sweet Home.  Now mind you it was emulated.  I suggest trying it out.  Also, the movie is good (free to watch whole movie on youtube).


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Azrael's Tear
> 
> 
> I played every version of the game.  My sister bought the first version on PS1 but when she moved out, I purchased the Directors Cut (lol) and then every other resident evil.  Then ended up getting the HD remake on Game Cube.  I was amazed by the Boob Jiggle Physics on Jill.
> ...


Azrael's Tear was the Crysis of '96


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Azrael's Tear was the Crysis of '96


I never actually played it.  I saw it played though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

Vario said:


> Chrome hounds?


Yup

i knew once someone paid attention to the cockpit, or the weapon clusters, they'd recognize something. 

it was hard getting a pic that wasnt super recognizable


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

Here's a harder one I think





1985 TBS. It was addictive as hell for me. In fact I still play it sometimes.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

gotta change that image name dude.

Colonial Conquest

I vaguely remember this game.  I was too young.


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> gotta change that image name dude.
> 
> Colonial Conquest
> 
> I vaguely remember this game.  I was too young.



ooops I just realized that clicking on the pic reveals the name of the game.

I first played in on my Commodore 64.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty sure you recognize my favourite series
> 
> View attachment 195809


Call of duty zombies


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Call of duty zombies


I'm too old for that


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm too old for that


But not old for some Jill sandwich?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> But not old for some Jill sandwich?


That's my favourite delicacy :3


----------



## basco (Apr 8, 2021)

thx 64k for this fantastic drive in the past!

here is an easy one:


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

Meow, guess the game?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 8, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Meow, guess the game?
> 
> View attachment 195822


so darn easy

Final Fantasy VII, Wutan town.

Just noticed cloud too now.  Which makes it even so much easier.  What you take us for?


----------



## basco (Apr 8, 2021)

got another one for ya:


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Hint: it recently had a remaster


ugg I originally meant Descent, no idea whats all been remastered, I've forgotten more games since Steam, if its not there, well...



P4-630 said:


> Loved the game, I have it on CDi !
> View attachment 195802


I borrowed that from a friend, he got mad cuz I wore out the CD.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> so darn easy
> 
> Final Fantasy VII, Wutan town.
> 
> Just noticed cloud too now.  Which makes it even so much easier.  What you take us for?


Just wanted to post the cats


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I borrowed that from a friend, he got mad cuz I wore out the CD.



So you had a CDi player. Since if you had it on PC you only needed the cd to install the game once?

All my CDi's are still as good as when I bought them new as far as I remember (have them stored in a box).


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 8, 2021)

My first RTS. I think

Still highly recommended. It has actual micro, too, much like Starcraft.





If this tickles you.. guess the game, it can be found rather easily 



basco said:


> got another one for ya:
> View attachment 195825



I know it... something with mechs. SHOGO?
Yeah..


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Lets see if anyone can _remember _this game


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 8, 2021)

basco said:


> thx 64k for this fantastic drive in the past!
> 
> here is an easy one:
> View attachment 195820


Wait, is that a trick question? 



Vayra86 said:


> My first RTS. I think
> 
> Still highly recommended. It has actual micro, too, much like Starcraft.


Zee! Or, shall I say, Zed.

One moar from me:


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Wait, is that a trick question?
> 
> 
> Zee! Or, shall I say, Zed.
> ...


Bully


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Since if you had it on PC you only needed the cd to install the game once?


Yes. It was after this that I found DeamonTools which meant you could copy the game CDs to virtual CD and play off your HDD instead of cd drive, and not wear it out.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Lets see if anyone can _remember _this game
> 
> 
> View attachment 195844



Remember Me, still haven't played it yet.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 8, 2021)

wut game is thiss?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Fluffmeister said:


> Remember Me, still haven't played it yet.


Hell yeah man, Remember Me is one of the most unique hidden gems of the PS3 and Xbox 360 era, if anyone is interested in character action games with cyberpunk themes and futuristic settings, you should definitely try this game !

@Chloe Price i thought you were going to guess this out since its from the same studio that made your favorite time bending lesbians simulator


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Hell yeah man, Remember Me is one of the most unique hidden gems of the PS3 and Xbox 360 era, if anyone is interested in character action games with cyberpunk themes and futuristic settings, you should definitely try this game !



Yeah it does look, I'll make time for it once I've finished up Mafia: Definitive Edition.



Isaac` said:


> View attachment 195854
> 
> wut game is thiss?



CS: Global Offensive


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Here's another underrated gem, am curios to see anyone guess this out


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 8, 2021)

Fluffmeister said:


> Yeah it does look, I'll make time for it once I've finished up Mafia: Definitive Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> CS: Global Offensive


knew someone would make that mistake close but no cigar


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> knew someone would make that mistake close but no cigar


CS:Source


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Hell yeah man, Remember Me is one of the most unique hidden gems of the PS3 and Xbox 360 era, if anyone is interested in character action games with cyberpunk themes and futuristic settings, you should definitely try this game !
> 
> @Chloe Price i thought you were going to guess this out since its from the same studio that made your favorite time bending lesbians simulator


Missed that post, totally an underrated and hella awesome game!  "time bending lesbians simulator" LMAO


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 8, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Missed that post, totally an underrated and *hella *awesome game!


I see what you did there


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> I see what you did there


My nickname wouldn't be what it is if I wouldn't use that so hella lot.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Here's another underrated gem, am curios to see anyone guess this out
> 
> View attachment 195856


Binary Domain.
Never thought I would enjoy it as much as I did, even though the majority of the time I was fighting with the controls more than much else. 
Did enjoy the story though!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> CS:Source


woot 
i spent so many hours playing css during my childhood


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Binary Domain.
> Never thought I would enjoy it as much as I did, even though the majority of the time I was fighting with the controls more than much else.
> Did enjoy the story though!


Alright, alright, never thought i would see anyone actually knows that game here, i assume you dig trough lots of hidden gems in gaming  

Here's another one, this was my jam when it came in 2010


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Alright, alright, never thought i would see anyone actually knows that game here, i assume you dig trough lots of hidden gems in gaming
> 
> Here's another one, this was my jam when it came in 2010
> 
> View attachment 195877


Castlevania: Lords of shadow

Actually I just found it in my list of steam games when I was going through games I haven't played yet. I had to fight with the controls more than the enemies but I enjoyed the story in Binary Domain quite a bit.
No clue where I got it though, I assume a humble bundle perhaps? Since I have no recollection of buying it directly.






I had way too much fun with this one back in the day, although it was all too short and nothing more ever really came of it, which was disappointing. Weird to think that was 14 years ago now.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 9, 2021)

how about this one i made it look like a cluster fuck it may be a TINY bit modded (nothing on the screen is orignal content) you will have to tell by the engine


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> how about this one i made it look like a cluster fuck it may be a TINY bit modded (nothing on the screen is orignal content) you will have to tell by the engineView attachment 195880


Richard Burns Rally perhaps?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 9, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Richard Burns Rally perhaps?


no but one of the mods IS converted from there
half points


----------



## basco (Apr 9, 2021)

the first was Iron Storm:








						Iron Storm on Steam
					

Western Germany, March 1964... The last Great War rages on. Madness at the front lines. Men butchering each other. War-torn Europe stands ripped apart by a front line that runs straight through the heart of Germany where American and Western European troops battle against enemy forces.




					store.steampowered.com
				




and second was Gore Ultimate Soldier:








						Gore: Ultimate Soldier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




i thought someone would recognise it from the hud


and new one:


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Basco...

My first thought was Goldeneye from N64, but the graphics looked a little too modern.  Second thought was Castle Wolfenstein., wasn't sure, but I know I've played it.  My last guess is either Airborne or Spearhead from Medal of Honor?

Here's mine....



Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## basco (Apr 9, 2021)

yeah you got it
Mohaa and the mission "Scuttling the U529" 

could this be commandos? above me?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Castlevania: Lords of shadow
> 
> Actually I just found it in my list of steam games when I was going through games I haven't played yet. I had to fight with the controls more than the enemies but I enjoyed the story in Binary Domain quite a bit.
> No clue where I got it though, I assume a humble bundle perhaps? Since I have no recollection of buying it directly.
> ...


Black messiah of might and magic, developed by Arkane studio



Liquid Cool said:


> Basco...
> 
> My first thought was Goldeneye from N64, but the graphics looked a little too modern.  Second thought was Castle Wolfenstein., wasn't sure, but I know I've played it.  My last guess is either Airborne or Spearhead from Medal of Honor?
> 
> ...


Metal gear?



Isaac` said:


> how about this one i made it look like a cluster fuck it may be a TINY bit modded (nothing on the screen is orignal content) you will have to tell by the engineView attachment 195880


WRC?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul...



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Metal gear?



Nope.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Solid State Soul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red alert?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Red alert?



Guess again.....

Best,

LC


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2021)

Alright. One of my most played splitscreen games ever. This in MP just matches the fun factor of GoldenEye mentioned earlier 

And the soundtrack... 







Liquid Cool said:


> Basco...
> 
> My first thought was Goldeneye from N64, but the graphics looked a little too modern.  Second thought was Castle Wolfenstein., wasn't sure, but I know I've played it.  My last guess is either Airborne or Spearhead from Medal of Honor?
> 
> ...



That's proper difficult :O
Well played, I'm lost!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Alright. One of my most played splitscreen games ever. This in MP just matches the fun factor of GoldenEye mentioned earlier
> 
> And the soundtrack...
> 
> ...


Tenchu?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's another hint...

Deus ex 3?



Good luck.....

LC


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Tenchu?


 - Wrath of Heaven


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Here's another hint...
> 
> Deus ex 3?
> 
> ...


Project snowblind?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Project snowblind?



Perfect!  One more....

Long before S.O.M.A. there was....



Although...the poor optimization of this title killed it for some.

Unfortunately...you haven't been able to download it from Steam since 2013. 

I have a copy and highly recommend it.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Perfect!  One more....
> 
> Long before S.O.M.A. there was....
> 
> ...


Prey 2006 ?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Prey 2006 ?



No, but I actually planned on starting that game in the next week, been looking forward to it.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Night (Apr 9, 2021)

Try this one


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> No, but I actually planned on starting that game in the next week, been looking forward to it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


Really ? 

Oh man i remember this game ascetics, although i havnt played it i still remember it, it has a cover of a guy with a mask in a glacier with two huge chains behind him, i always forget its name, i think 505 published it

I found it !!!!

CRYOSTASIS



Liquid Cool said:


> No, but I actually planned on starting that game in the next week, been looking forward to it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


Its CRYOSTASIS 





This game was so cool i always wanted to try it out back in 2012-2013 but other new games got in the way then i forgot about it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

SSS...

This is how I remember it....



I decided to play this and Quake IV.

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Night.  One of the Delta Force releases?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's another one of my favorits


Liquid Cool said:


> SSS...
> 
> This is how I remember it....
> 
> ...


THIS is Prey 2006  

The other one uptop was Cryostasis


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Crysostasis.

Correct!  You nailed it!  

,

LC


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

This game is one of cult following classic series, and the one in the image is the first one developed by western studio after its previous entries were made by Japaneses


----------



## Night (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> This game is one of cult following classic series, and the one in the image is the first one developed by western studio after its previous entries were made by Japaneses
> 
> View attachment 196001


Silent Hill: Homecoming I suppose. I have to comment that Silent Hill 4 was scary as hell


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Night said:


> Silent Hill: Homecoming I suppose.










Night said:


> I have to comment that Silent Hill 4 was scary as hell


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 9, 2021)

Viewing that depiction of Silent Hill 4 in Solid State Soul's post....Yep.  That'd give me nightmares.

I never played the Silent Hill series, maybe I need to take a look.

Best,

LC


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 9, 2021)

Here is Cyberpunk game I really enjoyed...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Black messiah of might and magic, developed by Arkane studio
> 
> 
> Metal gear?
> ...


again half points its content from that game but thats not the base one


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 9, 2021)

Fluffmeister said:


> Here is Cyberpunk game I really enjoyed...
> 
> View attachment 196015


DreamWeb! Have you tried Rise of the Dragon? It's got a similar vibe and the game mechanics were groundbreaking at the time.

My turn to post:


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> DreamWeb! Have you tried Rise of the Dragon? It's got a similar vibe and the game mechanics were groundbreaking at the time.
> 
> My turn to post:
> View attachment 196020


Star wars republic commando 



QuietBob said:


> DreamWeb! Have you tried Rise of the Dragon? It's got a similar vibe and the game mechanics were groundbreaking at the time.


There is also a point and click detective Blade Runner classic game that got re released on GOG, its really cool if you like those type of games


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 10, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Black messiah of might and magic, developed by Arkane studio


Dark messiah, but close enough!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 10, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> There is also a point and click detective Blade Runner classic game that got re released on GOG, its really cool if you like those type of games



Since I'm into P&C Cyberpunk games....TechnoBabylon is definitely worth a look.  

,

LC


----------



## DrCR (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## sepheronx (Apr 10, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Because when most of us were kids, the only fun grown ups had then was fishing, hunting or going to war.  That was about it.  We had Atari's, NES and other pixels on a screen we can blow up.  Now video games are just "Press O to win" concept *cough*FFXV*Cough* and that I find for kids.  Even puzzles in modern games suck.  Remember games like Mist series or Harvester and the like?
> 
> I guess only quick time game I can really think of that I played a lot was Dragons Lair.
> 
> ...


Still no answer yet. Someone was close though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 10, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Binary Domain.
> Never thought I would enjoy it as much as I did, even though the majority of the time I was fighting with the controls more than much else.
> Did enjoy the story though!


I love that game. I found the only hard oart with the controls was in the first hour. After that it behaved well.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 10, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Still no answer yet. Someone was close though.


Septerra Core: Legacy of the Creator

I actually asked my cousin about that screen, because I could swear I seen that game when I was young but I was sure it was not me playing it. But I did spend a lot of time with my cousin and I watched him play games frequently when I was young, so I figured maybe its a game he played and not me? And indeed he did. So I guess the credit goes to him in this case.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 10, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Septerra Core: Legacy of the Creator
> 
> I actually asked my cousin about that screen, because I could swear I seen that game when I was young but I was sure it was not me playing it. But I did spend a lot of time with my cousin and I watched him play games frequently when I was young, so I figured maybe its a game he played and not me? And indeed he did. So I guess the credit goes to him in this case.


Yeap 

Played the heck out of the game. Loved it.  Was really underrated.


----------



## Vario (Apr 10, 2021)

What game is this?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 10, 2021)

Vario said:


> View attachment 196165
> What game is this?



The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 10, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Since I'm into P&C Cyberpunk games....TechnoBabylon is definitely worth a look.


Cyberpunk it is then


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2021)

This is probably way too obvious but I have to post it, because games with statues where animals have AK-47s are awesome:


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 10, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> This is probably way too obvious but I have to post it, because games with statues where animals have AK-47s are awesome:


Tropico 6?
ima guess 6 cause the last one i played was 5 and it looked worse


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Tropico 6?
> ima guess 6 cause the last one i played was 5 and it looked worse


Bingo.  Thought it was too easy lol.

Better shot than mine of same statue:





As far as the game goes, more "definitive edition" of 5 than worth a whole new game.  Grab it on sale at best.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 10, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Bingo.  Thought it was too easy lol.
> 
> Better shot than mine of same statue:
> 
> ...


Got it for free from epic game store.

It's a lot of fun. Still prefer Tropico 4 though.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 10, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Got it for free from epic game store.
> 
> It's a lot of fun. Still prefer Tropico 4 though.


Tropic 6 was free on epic?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 11, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Tropic 6 was free on epic?


yeah, I got it during xmas 1 free game every day for 12 days.  It was one of those days.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> It's a lot of fun. Still prefer Tropico 4 though.



I do too, overall.  Think they added some fun features but lost something along the way...  hard to say exactly what, because theme and music is good, etc, but something feels off.  Maybe it's possible they went too comedic?

That and there are mods for Tropico 4. Not many, but still.

Major props for giving llammas AK-47's though.  Maxis would be proud of 'em.

Back to the subject, also probably easy, but...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> yeah, I got it during xmas 1 free game every day for 12 days.  It was one of those days.


on my computer it was Tropico 5 idk why you got no 6


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 11, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> on my computer it was Tropico 5 idk why you got no 6


Maybe I got it wrong. I do have Tropico 6 on EGS.  I may have gotten it free or greatly reduced price, through the coupons through EGS (I got quite a few stuff free that you had to pay for by EGS coupons).  So I may have mistaken the two.

So if I did pay for it, I didn't pay more than $18 CAD for it.


----------



## r.h.p (Apr 11, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I do too, overall.  Think they added some fun features but lost something along the way...  hard to say exactly what, because theme and music is good, etc, but something feels off.  Maybe it's possible they went too comedic?
> 
> That and there are mods for Tropico 4. Not many, but still.
> 
> ...



the forest


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 11, 2021)

Forgot I still had this installed. The UI is updated from the original.







R-T-B said:


> I do too, overall.  Think they added some fun features but lost something along the way...  hard to say exactly what, because theme and music is good, etc, but something feels off.  Maybe it's possible they went too comedic?
> 
> That and there are mods for Tropico 4. Not many, but still.
> 
> ...


Valhiem


----------



## 64K (Apr 11, 2021)

Here's a game from 2004 that mostly got overlooked but it was a lot of fun for me


----------



## Mats (Apr 11, 2021)

Which game? From 2003


----------



## Vario (Apr 11, 2021)

This was an oddball game from 99, can you name it?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 11, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> the forest


Nope.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Valhiem


Bingo.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 11, 2021)

Guess the game this is great so many games on here I remember from so long ago so here's one to kick the brain over


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2021)

Mats said:


> Which game? From 2003
> View attachment 196259



Uru Complete Chronicles


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2021)

Vario said:


> View attachment 196269
> This was an oddball game from 99, can you name it?



dunno why but it makes me think of the longest journey, it came out in norway in 1999, rest of world in 2000.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 11, 2021)

64K said:


> Here's a game from 2004 that mostly got overlooked but it was a lot of fun for me
> 
> View attachment 196255


The Suffering  

Here's one from 2004 aswell


----------



## Mats (Apr 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Uru Complete Chronicles


Correct! I wonder if that sign made it too easy..


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Here's one from 2004 aswell
> 
> View attachment 196312



Prince of Persia the Warrior Within?


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 12, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Guess the game this is great so many games on here I remember from so long ago so here's one to kick the brain over
> 
> View attachment 196303



MDK from 1997. Quite a fun game from what I recall even though its weird all over.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mats said:


> Correct! I wonder if that sign made it too easy..



Next! Going back to 1994...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Prince of Persia the Warrior Within?


Correct  

Another one


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Correct
> 
> Another one
> 
> View attachment 196372



A MYST sequel?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 12, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> A MYST sequel?


I don't recall Japanese animation stereotype characters carrying swords in MYST.

I may be wrong.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 12, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> A MYST sequel?


No


----------



## csgabe (Apr 12, 2021)

Prince of Persia 2008


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 12, 2021)

csgabe said:


> Prince of Persia 2008


Bingo   
Its truly an amazing game, its has one of the best cell shaded graphics of PS3 360 era games, it aged really well and its still a beautiful game today


----------



## Vario (Apr 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> dunno why but it makes me think of the longest journey, it came out in norway in 1999, rest of world in 2000.


Nope, but I'll give you a few hints, it involves open city gameplay and David Bowie and the genre is cyberpunkish.  The game was massively ambitious but the results were mixed.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 12, 2021)

64K said:


> It's funny that people associate gaming with kids but the majority are actually adults. Twice I have run across people on gaming forums that were in their 70s and had been gaming for decades. Never got burnt out on gaming. The trick (for me) is to never force myself to finish a game when I'm not in the mood for it. I put some aside and go back later to finish them. In some rare cases I never go back and finish them.


49 here and I'm the same, (with the trick) I may play 3 games at once, switching to one after tiring of the other then, switch back, etc.

I played this one for a few years back in 1995-96. It was completely moddable. MSN Gaming Zone was the meeting place. I'm still friends and communicate with a handful of people I met online while playing this game. (which is the point of it all for me)


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 12, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Cyberpunk it is then
> View attachment 196174


Anachronox?


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 12, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Anachronox?


Yep!


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 12, 2021)

Huh, nice topic and lots of replies already. _'Not that active nowadays so just checked this'_



xrobwx71 said:


> 49 here and I'm the same, (with the trick) I may play 3 games at once, switching to one after tiring of the other then, switch back, etc.



I'm only 31 _'32 in ~2 months' _and I already get such comments irl that I'm too old for gaming and that its childish and why I spend so much money on my PC and games.
Idk whats the problem with that, its a hobby/escape like any other and compared to some I don't even spend that much. _'I can't even if I wanted to cause personal budget limitations'_

I also try to play 2 games at most and finish them then move to something else and the most important part is to never force myself to play something I don't like.
General rule is that if a game annoys me more than the fun it gives me then I nope the hell out of it and play something else.


----------



## Mats (Apr 12, 2021)

*Tip - copy/paste the pic*, that way you don't have to rename it.  Some either reveal the title, or have to rename it.


----------



## Night (Apr 12, 2021)

What about this one? It was quite realistic for its time.


----------



## 64K (Apr 12, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Huh, nice topic and lots of replies already. _'Not that active nowadays so just checked this'_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Video gaming is no longer a hobby exclusively enjoyed by the young.

Age breakdown of video game players in the United States in 2020

Under 18 years 21%18 to 34 years  38%34 to 54 years  26%55 to 64 years  9%

You're not too old for gaming.

It's just a stereotype that most gamers are kids.


----------



## Frick (Apr 12, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> 49 here and I'm the same, (with the trick) I may play 3 games at once, switching to one after tiring of the other then, switch back, etc.
> 
> I played this one for a few years back in 1995-96. It was completely moddable. MSN Gaming Zone was the meeting place. I'm still friends and communicate with a handful of people I met online while playing this game. (which is the point of it all for me)
> View attachment 196380



Star Wars: Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight, which came out -97. Don't forget the great expansion, Mysteries of the Sith!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> Star Wars: Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight, which came out -97. Don't forget the great expansion, Mysteries of the Sith!


Odd on the 97, I have a notebook in which I have a copious amount of notes on extracting the .cog files from the executable of the game and manipulating these files with 1996 dates on them. 

I did a lot of drinking back then while staying up past daylight------ Edit .cog file, save, enter the game test, (Take a drink if it failed) leave the game, edit .cog file, re-enter the game, test, (take a drink if it was successful) Rinse and repeat.

I do remember MOTS!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> MDK from 1997. Quite a fun game from what I recall even though its weird all over.


Correct and well yeah it was a bit of a weird game it was still very good to play specially with the wonky AF camera angles it could get upto while playing


----------



## Frick (Apr 13, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Odd on the 97, I have a notebook in which I have a copious amount of notes on extracting the .cog files from the executable of the game and manipulating these files with 1996 dates on them.
> 
> I did a lot of drinking back then while staying up past daylight------ Edit .cog file, save, enter the game test, (Take a drink if it failed) leave the game, edit .cog file, re-enter the game, test, (take a drink if it was successful) Rinse and repeat.
> 
> I do remember MOTS!



The files were created in 1996 maybe?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 13, 2021)

Frick said:


> The files were created in 1996 maybe?


Then the game would have to have been released in 96 contrary to the Wiki page. Curious.



Night said:


> What about this one? It was quite realistic for its time.
> 
> View attachment 196431


Americas Army?


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 13, 2021)

Night said:


> What about this one? It was quite realistic for its time.
> 
> View attachment 196431


Brothers in arms Road to Hill 30



64K said:


> Video gaming is no longer a hobby exclusively enjoyed by the young.
> 
> Age breakdown of video game players in the United States in 2020
> 
> ...


Grandpa, we all heard your "War Stories" of the time you played NEC PC-FX porn games during the last couple of thanks giving's.  Please put down the controller and spend time with rest of the family.


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Grandpa, we all heard your "War Stories" of the time you played NEC PC-FX porn games during the last couple of thanks giving's.  Please put down the controller and spend time with rest of the family.



The only console I ever owned . Atari 2600 in 1980. The joystick had 1 button but that's all you really needed back then.
Cartridges had 4 KB of ROM.


----------



## Frick (Apr 13, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Then the game would have to have been released in 96 contrary to the Wiki page. Curious.



No I meant the files may have been created before release. By the devs.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 13, 2021)

64K said:


> The only console I ever owned . Atari 2600 in 1980. The joystick had 1 button but that's all you really needed back then.
> Cartridges had 4 KB of ROM.



I see you are a man of class.  So I presume you had Custers Revenge then.

I played Combat on it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2021)

64K said:


> The only console I ever owned . Atari 2600 in 1980. The joystick had 1 button but that's all you really needed back then.
> Cartridges had 4 KB of ROM.



We had this:




With this:


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I see you are a man of class.  So I presume you had Custers Revenge then.



Nope never had that one. The ones that I can recall having were Space Invaders, Asteroids, Breakout, Centipede, Pole position and Pong (It came free with the package that I bought).


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2021)

Back OT...Name the game:

1993


----------



## Night (Apr 13, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Americas Army?


Nope.


sepheronx said:


> Brothers in arms Road to Hill 30


Close, but no dice.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 13, 2021)

Hells Highway?



64K said:


> Nope never had that one. The ones that I can recall having were Space Invaders, Asteroids, Breakout, Centipede, Pole position and Pong (It came free with the package that I bought).


man, you are old.  Even my bad humor is flying over you.

Anyway, yeah, I played some atari 2600 but I had the 5200.


----------



## Night (Apr 13, 2021)

Well let's not drag this any further, it's Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2021)

1993





1994




1995


----------



## Vario (Apr 13, 2021)

No one bothered to guess it so I'll say it, Omikron The Nomad Soul


Vario said:


> Nope, but I'll give you a few hints, it involves open city gameplay and David Bowie and the genre is cyberpunkish.  The game was massively ambitious but the results were mixed.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> dunno why but it makes me think of the longest journey, it came out in norway in 1999, rest of world in 2000.


A great game as are its sequels.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 13, 2021)

3 HINT:

It's not Aviary Attorney
it's not Skyrim
it's not Sakura Succubus 4


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 13, 2021)

Vario said:


> Nope, but I'll give you a few hints, it involves open city gameplay and David Bowie and the genre is cyberpunkish.  The game was massively ambitious but the results were mixed.


Right, I'll take this one. It's Omikron aka The Nomad Soul.
EDIT: Ah, you posted the answer as I was typing it 

What's this one?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Right, I'll take this one. It's Omikron aka The Nomad Soul.
> 
> What's this one?
> View attachment 196564


Fahrenheit.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> 3 HINT:
> 
> It's not Aviary Attorney
> it's not Skyrim
> ...



Your image name gives it away..


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Fahrenheit.



2 times. i really wanted to play this. soo much. back int the days, this was the one! 

This is no joke. Listen to me.
I never got past the tutorial. I had to dodge that car....and it was a combo between mouse movement and some key...both i tried to give this game a chance. i never got past that tutorial 

Another game i did not get pass the tutorial (refund) was *final fantasy xv* on pc. .....there was a point where I had to learn the fighting, right at the beginning. I wasn't able to do the moves and the game won't let me progress.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> 2 times. i really wanted to play this. soo much. back int the days, this was the one!
> 
> This is no joke. Listen to me.
> I never got past the tutorial. I had to dodge that car....and it was a combo between mouse movement and some key...both i tried to give this game a chance. i never got past that tutorial
> ...


I remember that my chipset fan broke when playing Fahrenheit the first time when it was released. I went and bought a new chipset cooler (Zalman heatsink), installed it and continued playing. I've played it through few times, also bought the remastered on Steam.

FF XV, heh... I just was going to try how my old 980 Ti runs it, some time later I realized that I've played over 80 hours and most of that time was just sidequests. Still have superbosses and DLCs to go.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2021)

This is easy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## londiste (Apr 15, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> View attachment 196744


UFO: Aftermath

How about this one:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 15, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> This is easy.
> 
> View attachment 196724


I guess that's GTA IV right there!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2021)

londiste said:


> UFO: Aftermath


Yep! I should have put a harder one up.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 15, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep! I should have put a harder one up.


I put up a couple that no one guessed yet.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 15, 2021)

64K said:


> Nope never had that one.


Be thankful.


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 15, 2021)

Windows 95 anyone?


----------



## basco (Apr 15, 2021)

this gets harder and harder:
so i try an easy one:
command this is cowboy lead we are heading out now


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> View attachment 196752
> 
> Windows 95 anyone?


Lords of the Realm?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I guess that's GTA IV right there!


Yeah, my favourite GTA!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 15, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lords of the Realm?


1,2, or 3?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> 1,2, or 3?


Probably 2, since 1 came out in 93 I think. It looks like I remember it from 25 years ago.


----------



## DrCR (Apr 15, 2021)

Novalogic Delta Force?



basco said:


> this gets harder and harder:
> so i try an easy one:
> command this is cowboy lead we are heading out now
> View attachment 196753


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 1993


The 7th Guest! One of the first PC games released exclusively on CD-ROM. I remember the hype, but when I first played it at my friend's, I was underwhelmed. And the puzzles, damn 

OK, and this?


----------



## 64K (Apr 16, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> The 7th Guest! One of the first PC games released exclusively on CD-ROM. I remember the hype, but when I first played it at my friend's, I was underwhelmed. And the puzzles, damn
> 
> OK, and this?
> View attachment 196879



Dreamfall: The Longest Journey?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 16, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Probably 2, since 1 came out in 93 I think. It looks like I remember it from 25 years ago.


it is 2 and one of those game I keep going back to occasionally.


----------



## Frick (Apr 16, 2021)

Frick said:


> View attachment 196751



Hint: Came out in 1984 for Amstrad CPC and ZX Spectrum.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 20, 2021)

Let's keep the ball rolling...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Let's keep the ball rolling...
> 
> View attachment 197526


Far Cry


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 20, 2021)

Name this one. I played it on 1st computer 20+ years ago


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 25, 2021)

wow that one looks really old. I have no idea.


----------



## Bones (Apr 25, 2021)

How about this one?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 27, 2021)

i dont know i have 2 of these i think there different i got em given many moons ago all i know is there from a game.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 27, 2021)

Bones said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 198061


Luftwaffe Commander?


----------



## Bones (Apr 27, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Luftwaffe Commander?


Nope.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2021)

64K said:


> Yes F.E.A.R. probably one of the best AI games ever made.


We should get a FEAR remaster.


----------



## DrCR (Apr 27, 2021)

Bones said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 198061


It reminds me of good times with Warbirds, but I suspect that screenshot is of European Air War from Microprose?


----------



## mx62 (Apr 27, 2021)

and how about this one?


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 27, 2021)

Bones said:


> Nope.


It might be a game called
B-17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty 8th​


----------



## X71200 (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't think this is extremely hard, so you could probably guess with some thinking. I had some fun out of this one


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 27, 2021)

I will be impressed if you get this one.


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2021)

DrCR said:


> It reminds me of good times with Warbirds, but I suspect that screenshot is of European Air War from Microprose?


Nope.




yotano211 said:


> It might be a game called
> B-17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty 8th​


Once again, Nope.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I will be impressed if you get this one.
> View attachment 198357


Beavis & Butthead?


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Beavis & Butthead?


Nope!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 28, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I will be impressed if you get this one.
> View attachment 198357


Is that home alone 2 on the snes


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Is that home alone 2 on the snes


Yep! 'Tis Home Alone 2: Lost in New York AKA A Horrible Game That You Should Never Ever Play.


----------



## DrCR (Apr 29, 2021)

Bones said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 198061


I'm going to guess either the Janes or Microsoft ww2 combat flight simulators.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 29, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I don't think this is extremely hard, so you could probably guess with some thinking. I had some fun out of this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 198354


Inversion  



DeathtoGnomes said:


> View attachment 196754View attachment 196755View attachment 196757View attachment 196758


Risen 3 titan lords  



xtreemchaos said:


> View attachment 198332
> i dont know i have 2 of these i think there different i got em given many moons ago all i know is there from a game.


That's the pistol from Bayonetta... i think


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 29, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> This is easy.
> 
> View attachment 196724


I thought that some of GTA V's graphics are a bit exaggerated with lighting, when outside of buildings. GTA IV's feels more spot-on in that screenshot, seems to have a more natural look.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 29, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> That's the pistol from Bayonetta


yes indeedie , i tracked it down yesterday and guess what there worth £100 each ive put them back in storage for another 10 year as a future investment   heres a link to the game site if anyones interested Scarborough Fair | Bayonetta Wiki | Fandom


----------



## Bones (Apr 29, 2021)

DrCR said:


> I'm going to guess *either* the Janes or Microsoft ww2 combat flight simulators.


Can you be more specific? 
There were at least a couple done under each name.


----------



## Cvrk (May 9, 2021)

3 hints:
with all set to max it runs in 23 FPS
i can't afford to buy it so i played only the demo 
game of the year


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 9, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> 3 hints:
> with all set to max it runs in 23 FPS
> i can't afford to buy it so i played only the demo
> game of the year
> ...


re8
btw your computer should be able to run the game fine


----------



## Muaadib (May 9, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Name this one. I played it on 1st computer 20+ years agoView attachment 197545


Deadlock 2? I distinctly remember religiously obsessing over a demo of it.



Some of these games make me feel old, then someone posts a game that was released years before I was born and i feel much better.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 9, 2021)

Muaadib said:


> Some of these games make me feel old, then someone posts a game that was released years before I was born and i feel much better.


No such thing as old in gaming, only competitively retired.


----------



## Muaadib (May 9, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> No such thing as old in gaming, only competitively retired.


Nonsense! you just make sure to compete against equally impaired foes.


----------



## X71200 (May 9, 2021)

RE8 is the worst RE game I played and one of the worst "expensive" games I ever played as well. It's nothing like an actual RE game. Stupid werewolfs, witches, braindead voiceovers of Ethan and sexualized enemies such as Lady Dimitriscu. The whole story takes place in a Romanian village, but nobody is speaking with their accent. Then you have all the unrealism in the world such as having your cut off hand put back in its place. Game of the year my Baker. Even RE7 was much better.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 9, 2021)

X71200 said:


> RE8 is the worst RE game I played and one of the worst "expensive" games I ever played as well. It's nothing like an actual RE game. Stupid werewolfs, witches, braindead voiceovers of Ethan and sexualized enemies such as Lady Dimitriscu. The whole story takes place in a Romanian village, but nobody is speaking with their accent. Then you have all the unrealism in the world such as having your cut off hand put back in its place. Game of the year my Baker. Even RE7 was much better.


93% very positive Steam users rating


----------



## X71200 (May 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> 93% very positive Steam users rating



Steam reviews are a horrible thing to base on, do your research properly:


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 9, 2021)

X71200 said:


> Steam reviews are a horrible thing to base on, do your research properly:


ok, 84 metacritic average. Are they horrible thing to base on too ?


----------



## X71200 (May 9, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> ok, 84 metacritic average. Are they horrible thing to base on too ?



I don't care how highly rated it is, it doesn't change the matter of fact of the game being an unrealistic, sexualized 7 hour load of garbage. An easy game as well. Literally every thing he says in that video are FACTS. Maybe actually watch it instead of basing your opinion on Resident Evil fanboys or people who paid full price and mind washed enough to have no clue what the real Resident Evil was all about.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 9, 2021)

I Will admit the price is absurd 120aud for a 10hr game god what is the world coming to


----------



## QuietBob (May 9, 2021)

You'll never get it


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> You'll never get it
> 
> View attachment 199804


fallout 3


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 12, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I don't care how highly rated it is, it doesn't change the matter of fact of the game being an unrealistic, sexualized 7 hour load of garbage. An easy game as well. Literally every thing he says in that video are FACTS. Maybe actually watch it instead of basing your opinion on Resident Evil fanboys or people who paid full price and mind washed enough to have no clue what the real Resident Evil was all about.


Just shot up to *"Overwhelmingly Positive" *rating on steam store


----------



## Bones (May 14, 2021)

Bones said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 198061


OK - since one one seems to have "Nailed it" it's actually _Jane's WWII Fighters_, circa 1998.


----------



## GerKNG (May 15, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> 93% very positive Steam users rating


justifying their purchase.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> justifying their purchase.


What if I don't like a game I give. It negative


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2021)

I've heard only positive thoughts about Village from interwebz buddies, and as a RE fanboy, it's a must-buy for me as well. Tho not yet as I'm broke.


Guess this one:


----------



## GerKNG (May 15, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> What if I don't like a game I give. It negative


but not if you pre ordered, hyped the crap out of it and paid 80 bucks for a deluxe edition just to see an awful console port with puzzles that are barely beyond, combination lock with a paper beside it "LOOK OUT OF THE WINDOW" and there is literally the solution.

people don't want to feel bad because they wasted money. they rather defend and tell everybody that the purchased product is fantastic, the best in the world and everything else sucks.

just like destiny 2 beyond light.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> but not if you pre ordered, hyped the crap out of it and paid 80 bucks for a deluxe edition just to see an awful console port with puzzles that are barely beyond, combination lock with a paper beside it "LOOK OUT OF THE WINDOW" and there is literally the solution.
> 
> people don't want to feel bad because they wasted money. they rather defend and tell everybody that the purchased product is fantastic, the best in the world and everything else sucks.
> 
> just like destiny 2 beyond light.


thats what the refund system is for
i doubt that people do that if you do that its kinda sad


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> thats what the refund system is for
> i doubt that people do that if you do that its kinda sad


Though usually people have completed the game and that's more than 2 hours in most cases when they think that "meh, this sucks".


----------



## londiste (May 15, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I've heard only positive thoughts about Village from interwebz buddies, and as a RE fanboy, it's a must-buy for me as well. Tho not yet as I'm broke.
> 
> 
> Guess this one:
> ...


Singularity™


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 25, 2021)

Lets see if anyone can guess this movie tie-in game ( a good one too! )


----------



## QuietBob (May 25, 2021)

...and another one from me!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 25, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> ...and another one from me!
> 
> View attachment 201611


Psychonauts

Cant wait for the sequel

btw, 11 fps on a 2005 game ????

What are you playing this on a Celeron igpu ?


----------



## QuietBob (May 25, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Psychonauts. Cant wait for the sequel


Wow, that was quick. An excellent game IMO, and much deeper than the cartoony graphics would suggest.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> btw, 11 fps on a 2005 game ???? What are you playing this on a Celeron igpu ?


Close! It's a 2004 ultra-budget build And the game is on lowest detail and resolution


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 9, 2021)

It has zombies and natzi's - not call of duty and great story and voice acting from 2013


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 6, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 207168
> 
> It has zombies and natzi's - not call of duty and great story and voice acting from 2013


Medal of Honor Warfighter?


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 11, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Medal of Honor Warfighter?


Deadfall Adventures


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Lets see if anyone can guess this movie tie-in game ( a good one too! )
> 
> View attachment 201609


The Thing.

Good game actually.

And the movie is my favorite (not that crap 2011 prequel but John Carpenters 1982 movie).


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> View attachment 212164


the evil within?


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> the evil within?


No but I can see why you guessed that one, I will give a second chance as it may be tough.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> No but I can see why you guessed that one, I will give a second chance as it may be tough.


Silent Hill Homecoming?


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Silent Hill Homecoming?


Good job


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Good job


too bad that was really the last of Silent hill.  That series was so good but it ended up terrible.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> too bad that was really the last of Silent hill.  That series was so good but it ended up terrible.


It could have been wors and have had no SH games ever come out.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> It could have been wors and have had no SH games ever come out.


Ever played downpour? I never finished it (still have it).


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Ever played downpour? I never finished it (still have it).


Own it, never played it.. intend to do so. On X360.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

Okay, my turn. Hint: game was released in 2005 and it's not a NFS.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 12, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Own it, never played it.. intend to do so. On X360.
> 
> View attachment 212215


Darksiders


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Darksiders


Yes!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 12, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> View attachment 212164


Ooo Very nice screen shot, i LOVE Silent Hill Homecoming, i understand the critic of the game but i think if anything, the developers really nailed the atmosphere and mood of the art style, the film quality filter of the graphics looks really nice, just look at this screenshot !!!!  it also Akira Yamaokas's best score to date imo, in addition the sound design in this game is sooo good.



sepheronx said:


> The Thing.
> 
> Good game actually.
> 
> And the movie is my favorite (not that crap 2011 prequel but John Carpenters 1982 movie).


Look at you go, finally someone guess the game after months, and yes, one of the few good film tie in games, even john carpenter ( the director of the movie ) had acknowledged the quality of the game, he made it part of the cannon !



sepheronx said:


> too bad that was really the last of Silent hill.  That series was so good but it ended up terrible.


Shattered Memories is also very good, it had a good story and is written by Sam Barlow, the writer and director of the acclaimed interactive film game _Her Story _


----------



## Remeca (Aug 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Okay, my turn. Hint: game was released in 2005 and it's not a NFS.
> View attachment 212216



Juiced! I enjoyed a lot of the "off brand" (ie not NFS) early 2000s arcade racers, like SRS, Sega GT, Midnight Club, etc.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 12, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Deadfall Adventures



I think everyone should have at least one playthrough of this title.  I really like this game.  An FPS with Nazi's....and Puzzles!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 12, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I think everyone should have at least one playthrough of this title.  I really like this game.  An FPS with Nazi's....and Puzzles!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool


I remember that game, released in September 2013 i believe, developed by farm51, it looked very interested back then but for some reason that game always slips from my mind, i dont know what makes it so forgettable

This one was a reboot of a niche horror IP, released in 2008, can you guess what it is ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 207168
> 
> It has zombies and natzi's - not call of duty and great story and voice acting from 2013


I give in, what game is it? Looks interesting.

I've got one for everyone;


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 12, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 207168
> 
> It has zombies and natzi's - not call of duty and great story and voice acting from 2013


Enemy Front ?

Deadfall Adventures ?



lexluthermiester said:


> I give in, what game is it? Looks interesting.
> 
> I've got one for everyone;
> View attachment 212223


looks like a Mario or a Zelda game


----------



## Remeca (Aug 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Enemy Front ?
> 
> Deadfall Adventures ?
> 
> ...


Looks like a PS1 Final fantasy or other JRPG. Or maybe SNES.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> I remember that game, released in September 2013 i believe, developed by farm51, it looked very interested back then but for some reason that game always slips from my mind, i dont know what makes it so forgettable
> 
> This one was a reboot of a niche horror IP, released in 2008, can you guess what it is ?
> 
> View attachment 212222


Alone In The Dark.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> looks like a Mario or a Zelda game


No, but it is a game on a Nintendo system...


Remeca said:


> Or maybe SNES.


..this system.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> this


Earth bound?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 12, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Alone In The Dark.


Correct


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Juiced! I enjoyed a lot of the "off brand" (ie not NFS) early 2000s arcade racers, like SRS, Sega GT, Midnight Club, etc.


That's correct. I have to admit that I played it a lot and still sometimes play it. I don't even remember how many times I have completed it, a lot. Unlike many people, I actually quite liked how cars handled. It's probably much better to play it with game pad, but it's playable with keyboard too (except turbo RWD cars, those are hell to drive with all that turbo lag and then sudden boost kick, even worse if track is wet).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 16, 2021)

For the cultured gamer


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 20, 2021)

FinneousPJ said:


> For the cultured gamer
> 
> View attachment 212890


Advent Rising ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I give in, what game is it? Looks interesting.
> 
> I've got one for everyone;
> View attachment 212223


Since no one guessed, this is Terranigma for SNES. Easily one of the finest games to come out of ENIX.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 20, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Advent Rising ?


Nope, this one is older!


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 22, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Advent Rising ?


I'll reveal the game: Xenogears! Very underrated IMO.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 22, 2021)

Gees had some fun on this one : )


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 22, 2021)

Still one of my fav flight sims to this day
any ideas?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> any ideas?



Forgotten Battles IL-2 : )

You just gota mouse over your screen shot unfortunately : (


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

FinneousPJ said:


> I'll reveal the game: Xenogears! Very underrated IMO.


I was thinking that, but wasn't 100%. Emulator?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was thinking that, but wasn't 100%. Emulator?


Yeah, DuckStation running at 2k resolution.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yeah, DuckStation running at 2k resolution.


That's what was throwing it off. The screenshot looked way to good to be PSX native.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's what was throwing it off. The screenshot looked way to good to be PSX native.


Superb piece of software this DuckStation btw, a lot more sophisticated than ePSXe.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 3, 2021)

This is kinda mean


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 221218



My girlfriends mom


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2021)

THis one then, her name is Jennifer....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2021)

Are these naughty Steam games?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are these naughty Steam games?



Least they look like women and not 12 year old chinese girls like they do in some of them iffy games


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are these naughty Steam games?



Few more snips


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

Most of the older gamers should get this.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> THis one then, her name is Jennifer....
> 
> View attachment 221228


Lust Theory - Season 1


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Lust Theory - Season 1



No!  

Ok the games are:

Innocence or Money Prelude
College Kings  (has some real action in it)
College Kings has some DLC's you can buy, I might.





Both games aren't finished yet but at least College Kings was about 6 hours playable.

Both are free to play on Steam.
@Cvrk I will probably buy Lust Theory as well, looks like fun.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 18, 2021)

I don't know man.... @P4-630 you play some strange things.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> No!
> 
> Ok the games are:
> 
> ...


I accidentally on purpose happened upon trailers for some of these games on Steam and they are indeed steamy


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I accidentally on purpose happened upon trailers for some of these games on Steam and they are indeed steamy


Let's be honest, they're bleeding pornographic..


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 18, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I don't know man.... @P4-630 you play some strange things.


well, when one is lonely.....


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> well, when one is lonely.....



In the past I have played:
lula_the_sexy_empire and it was funny at the time
I just typed "adult games" in steam store yesterday and these games in the thread among others is what I found.
I always thought these japanese anime was also adult rated.
These games I played are just more realistic.
And it isn't pure porn @lexluthermiester , you can't judge a book by it's cover...
It's a story, I'd say try it, it's free....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I'd say try it, it's free....


Oh, no thanks. I have a REAL woman to play with.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, no thanks. I have a REAL woman to play with.



We are talking about video games here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> We are talking about video games here.


Exactly my point..


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Exactly my point..


I know, Americans are prudish.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I know, Americans are prudish.


That's not it. Why would I play a game about meaningless "naughtiness" when I've got a real woman? Seriously, there are better games to play and spend my time on..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, no thanks. I have a REAL woman to play with.



I have two  i am very naughty and in demand atm


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

I can't deal with one, and I depends how long you've been married you might need a naughty game or two.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> well, when one is lonely.....


Or stuck on a navy ship. 
After 2 weeks on a ship, a woman thats a 4 will look like a 10.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Or stuck on a navy ship.
> After 2 weeks on a ship, a woman thats a 4 will look like a 10.



Just got to make sure you balance hand use. Don't wanna end up like this guy.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 19, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Or stuck on a navy ship.
> After 2 weeks on a ship, a woman thats a 4 will look like a 10.


a three dressed up as a nine, isn't exactly gonna waste your time?  At least for a navy man.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 19, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just got to make sure you balance hand use. Don't wanna end up like this guy



I wont, I'm right handed : )


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Exactly my point..


Get lost, human.  This.  Is.  Cyberspace!

...

And I'm a frog.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> a three dressed up as a nine, isn't exactly gonna waste your time?  At least for a navy man.


It doesnt matter if she's a dressed up 3 or 4, that girl will still look like a 10 no matter what dress or without.



Outback Bronze said:


> I wont, I'm right handed : )


Same here


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

Can we get back on topic?


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2021)

Get back on topic!
Stop the off-topic discussions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

On that note, here's my next one;




One hint, this is a SNES game.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can we get back on topic?






I'll give you a hint: it was made for greatness from a strong lore background and one of the most respectful names in the genre, however this one sucks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 221616
> 
> I'll give you a hint: it was made for greatness from a strong lore background and one of the most respectful names in the genre, however this one sucks


Torchlight 3?


----------



## Udyr (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On that note, here's my next one;
> View attachment 221609
> One hint, this is a SNES game.


Soul Blazer



Cvrk said:


> View attachment 221616
> 
> I'll give you a hint: it was made for greatness from a strong lore background and one of the most respectful names in the genre, however this one sucks


D&D: Dark Alliance.

And yes, it sucks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

Udyr said:


> Soul Blazer


Correct! Well done. I didn't expect anyone to get that one so fast!


----------



## Udyr (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Correct! Well done. I didn't expect anyone to get that one so fast!


I used to play many RPGs, especially the SNES ones.

Those precious times are long gone now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

Udyr said:


> Those precious times are long gone now.


True. But thanks to emulation and a strong retro gaming movement, we can always relive them!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True. But thanks to emulation and a strong retro gaming movement, we can always relive them!



Still playe snes(814 roms) and GBA (50 roms) These are my two favourite consoles for emulating


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm still working my way through SoulBlazer. I'll post another soon!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm still working my way through SoulBlazer. I'll post another soon!





Look what i found in my snes folder


----------

